# my tank update



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

thought i would show the change of my tank and my new fish

my tank









and my fish









i have a 200 litre tank on order so will post that when it comes


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking good!
You're going to need that larger tank for the angels and discus!
Good luck!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good. Agree with Tom. Much larger tank needed.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

You have a really nice tank set up. Your angel will be fine in there for awhile. Angels will grow very large and need room to stretch. I brought my angels home quarter size and my big male is now 7" plus from top fin to bottom fin. 
Enjoy... )


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for updating , as they have said a bigger tank needed


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Chang Cindy said:


> Thank you for updating , as they have said a bigger tank needed


I got my new 200 litre tank yesterday

Link to my http://www.aquariumforum.com/f77/new-tank-66713.html


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

So hows the tank coming along??? Photos please.


----------

